# Many issues, really need help.



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Okay, so the past few nights Ellie has gotten into the habit of burrowing under her tray near her wheel, but on top of her liner. Then the tray gets disoriented and when she goes to run we hear it bouncing against the wheel. It is VERY loud and I always have to go over and push the tray back in between the PVC piping. I was thinking of taping the tray to the liner. Has anyone had this issue before and does anyone have any suggestions? 

Then this morning for the first time since taping down the liner, Ellie still got underneath it and was scratching away at the bottom of the cage. I cannot even begin to explain how nervous this makes me (and not to mention it wakes me up too haha). Anyone have any thoughts about that? 

I'm fine with hearing her run, eat, and the necessities. My body has pretty much habituated to it. Now the next challenge are these things that I can technically avoid.  (by the way my room is the warmest room in the apartment which is why I keep her in it)


----------



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

My hedgehog did similar for quite a while but I've learned that she just wants something to burrow into (hence the scratching sound you are hearing). I cut up some fleece strips and put them into her bed (she sleeps in a hollow fleece log thing) and she's stopped going under the liner! 

Completely worth a try, and doesn't cost too much. Hope it helps!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

She already has tons of fleece strips in her cage  I just got an igloo today that way they're in a uniformed place... because before all I did was just put them in the corner of her cage piled up. Hopefully now she uses it! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Gingerrella (Oct 30, 2014)

I put a cookie sheet under Molly's wheel with some coroplast, cut to fit inside it, and I cover the plastic with a couple of paper towels. She was skeptical about it the first day I added it, but now she doesn't mind. It's too heavy for her to lift, and it also made her stop trying to burrow behind her wheel. Hope this helps


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha, thank youuu!!  I just added a whole lot of toys and things to do, and the lining stopped. As for the wheel/tray thing, that's a really awesome idea!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

My hedgie used to do this too. I ended up just buying rabbit litter that was made up of paper pellets. It weighed down her pan so that she couldn't dig under it/get behind it, so she couldn't burrow behind her wheel. Just another suggestion!


----------

